# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  What beautiful weather- great harbor town

## andynap

What beautiful weather- great harbor town

----------


## JEK

Thanks for turning off the date/time stamp :-) Better than (your) average shot :-)

----------


## andynap

Thanks- sort of- now that I have had the camera for a while I am getting used to the software.

----------


## KevinS

I don't get to Newport enough.  I used to get down there 2-3 times a year.  I'll have to work on getting back on schedule.

----------


## andynap

> I don't get to Newport enough.  I used to get down there 2-3 times a year.  I'll have to work on getting back on schedule.



Kev- It's a nice after summer crowd- older (me) and younger with toddlers. There are a lot and I mean a lot of restaurants- Moorings last night and Clarke Cooke's tonight-both excellent. Cliff Walk and Beechwood Mansion today with shopping this afternoon. Boy am I tired.

----------


## JEK

> I don't get to Newport enough.  I used to get down there 2-3 times a year.  I'll have to work on getting back on schedule.



I visited again this summer after a 39 year absence. Enjoyed it much more than when I was in OCS becoming an Ensign :-)

----------


## KevinS

Andy -

You hit two of my favorite Newport restaurants.  Black Pearl and West Deck are the other two.

JEK -

One of my favorite visits to Newport was visiting Kate's nephew when he was living at Ft. Adams and attending the NWC.

----------


## julianne

Andy,
A lovely photo. Glad you enjoyed Newport--one of our favorite towns. We'll be there next week for the boat show!
Julia

----------


## andynap

Kev- we must like the same food. West Deck today for lunch before my migration to PTown to see you and Mike and West Deck for dinner tomorrow after we return from  our ferry ride to Providence.

Julia- sorry we missed you and Dan. See you in February.

----------


## JohnC

We have a house in Newport and love it.
Our favorite restaurants (agree with above): For excellence: Castle Hill Inn. Fabulous view and sunsets (White Horse Tavern also great).
At the opposite exteme is Flo's on 2nd Beach(down and dirty clam shack, best fried clams in RI).

In town bests are West Deck, Moorings, 22 Bowen, Scales and Shells (best seafood). For the best pasta try Pasta Beach on Memorial Drive near Bellevue.
For lunches try Corner Cafe on Broadway; La Forge at the Casino on Bellvue(great to watch tennis while eating); Brick Alley Pub; Black Pearl (inside or out)-best clam chowder. 
Many other also good eateries....

For shopping: Sole Desire (great shoe store). Down Under Jewelry (up Thames).

----------


## JEK

> Black Pearl (inside or out)-best clam chowder.



John,
I ate there is 1968 when I was in Navy OCS training!

----------


## Island Visitor

There once was a Miker from Nantucket
Whose boat was so long he did stuck it
On a sandbar at slacktide, with tourists inside
It started to sink and he said **** it.

----------


## andynap

John - I used your list plus Julia plus Kevin and so far ate at Moorings, Cooke's (Candy Store) and Black Pearl today for lunch. Tonight was PTown with Mike, Wendi. Lena, Kevin, Kate, Phyllis and moi at Bubalas. Tomorrow for lunch will be Providence and probably something on the The Hill. West Deck for dinner. There are so many and so little time.

----------

